# Ankauf bei Heizungsersatzteile.com nie geliefert



## gasboer (5 März 2013)

Guten abend, ich habe am 5. Februar 2 artikel gekauft und bezahlt bei Heizungsersatzteile.com. Die ware ist nie geliefert worden. Telefonisch ist der Inhaber nur 2 Stunden am tag zu sprechen und daher ist die Leine immer besetzt. Doch habe ich 4x mit Ihm gesprochen und jedesmal hat er mir versichert dass die Waren unterwegs sind. Vorige Woche hat er mir sogar versprochen eine code zu schicken damit ich die waren verfolgen konnte. Jawohl: wieder nichts als Versprechen. Jetzt, eine Monat spaeter nach Zahlung noch immer nichts angekommen. Auf emails reagiert der Inhaber nicht. Also moechte ich alle warnen fuer dieses Betrieb. Sollte die waren doch noch mit der Posttaube eintreffen dann melde ich mich wieder. Entschuldigung fuer mein Deutsch, bin ja Hollaender.


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2013)

gasboer schrieb:


> Telefonisch ist der Inhaber nur 2 Stunden am tag zu sprechen....


... der wird üblicher Weise halt mit richtigem Job sein Geld verdienen und der doch recht unprofessionelle Shop läuft so nebenher.

Ich hoffe nur, dass Kunden keine Ware dort kaufen (wenn sie diese tatsächlich bekommen), die auf fremden Baustellen vom Laster gefallen sind.


----------



## gasboerke (8 März 2013)

Die waren sind da! Heute is mein gluecklicher Tag. Und es ist richtige ware, also sicher nicht vom Laster gefallen. Ich denke letztendlich dass Heizungsersatzteile doch ein zuverlaessiges aber sehr langggggggsam wirkendes Betrieb ist. Also wenn einer warten kan, dann kannst auch dort kaufen denke ich.


----------



## lemmuh5 (14 Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht. Keine Antwort auf E-Mails, telefonisch nie jemand erreicht und nach einem Monat endlich die Lieferung. Also immer einen Monat früher bestellen, dann funktioniert es auch


----------

